# Swithc Remotes in a VIP 222



## jrvalentin (Jan 23, 2011)

In a VIP 222 does anyone know if Remote for receiver 1 can be changed to receiver 2? My VIP 222 is in a closet and video to receiver 2 is sent via RF with a video sender. This thing have a remote extender integrated. I know that remote for receiver 2 can be configured to work with receiver 1, already done it, but it is not the same with remote for receiver 2.
I was thinking if the 222 can work with two UHF remotes instead of 1 UHF and on IR.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

No. The TV1 remote is IR only, so it can't be "made into" a radio remote. You'd have to purchase a second radio remote (a v21.0 remote) to use for the TV1.


----------



## MikeL DISH (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi there, jrvalentin! A 21.0 model remote control will have to be purchased because it has a switch in it that will convert the signal from IR to UHF. Another option would be to get a converter box, which will be an apparatus connected to the receiver, to convert the signal, as well.

Hope that helps!


----------

